# Menu ideas for cod



## sdoscorpio (Jul 21, 2010)

doing a dinner party I have appetizer under control and dessert

for the main course I want to do cod and serve it with a baked roasted tomato salsa.
I am struggling a bit with the side dishes.
I am thinking a fennel slaw
and then roasted potatoes.

thoughts?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 21, 2010)

I love baked potato with butter baked cod, my all time favorite


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2010)

I know you said you were doing roasted potatoes, but, if you didnt' you could do a cilantro rice - I feel sure there are tons of recipes out there to Google.

I just made a jicama, granny smith apple, radish, and red pepper slaw. There are recipes out there for that too...just google jicama slaw.

Roasted veggies are a good side this time of year.

What time should we all be over?

Forget to say that fennel is a wonderful option.  I love fennel and apple together.


----------

